# controles de acceso por contraseña alfanumerica



## rafatroniks (May 6, 2007)

necesito información sobre este tema por favor es urgente


----------



## JV (May 6, 2007)

Hola rafatroniks, busca en el foro antes de preguntar, hay mucha información disponible

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about10762.html

Saludos..


----------

